# Started my first batch



## scubaman2151 (Jan 19, 2008)

Well I just started my first batch of beer.


I made Mr. Beer West Coast Pale Ale, Im not sure what to expect but Im hoping for the best.


I question though:


It says that I can either condition the beer two ways: aging or lagering.


Whats the difference?


Scuba


----------



## smurfe (Jan 19, 2008)

Scuba, lagering is cold conditioning of a beer that used a lager yeast. The kit you made is an ale so lagering is not required. I can't figure out why they would suggest lagering an ale.I looked at theinstructions and fromwhat they describe, that isn't really lagering. With the kit you made I would condition it at room temperature and the cool prior to drinking a couple days.


Most ales take about 2 weeks to ferment. I do one week in primary and then one week in secondary. You check your SG and if it is target you check it a couple more days in a row similar to a wine kit. You can then bottle it. If you bottle you add the corn sugar or what ever type sugar you are using to prime and condition the beer. It will then take a couple weeks or so to carbonate the beer. This is done at room temperature. 


You can then chill and drink the beer. If you let it set a while longer it ages and gets better such as wine but don't take near as long. I keg my beer so I have never bottled and can't give you experience specifics. I will say that the beer I kegged and forced carbonated last week was kind of watery the first day or so and was un-impressed. After a week it has evolved considerably and now is better than the commercial version of the beer I made, a Belgian White (Hoegaarden).


----------



## smurfe (Jan 19, 2008)

Scuba, and any others interested. Here is a great online book about beer brewing. I highly recommend buying this book as well. I have actually bought it twice. The last edition and the current revision. This guy is one of the "Beer Gods" and writes at an easy to read and understand level. IMHO this is the Beginners Beer Brewing Bible.


http://www.howtobrew.com/sitemap.html


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I will go get that book. Also this is a $20 kit that I got at CVS so im not even measureing SG. Itis a 2 gallon kit so im not to sure how well it will come out.


Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Jan 19, 2008)

Why are you not measuring, just cause its cheap? You cant learn if you dont know where you started Scuba.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 19, 2008)

Becuase the directions didnt say too and I didnt know I needed to.


Scuba


----------



## smurfe (Jan 19, 2008)

Scuba, I frequent a few beer forums and I have really never read from anyone that started with the Mr. Beer complain about the finished product. There is no measuring anything, Just dump it in the fermenter and ferment. Don't let it bother you that it was cheap. $20.00 is actually a good price for it. Also, don't forget that they offer higher quality levelkits for it as well.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 19, 2008)

Im not too worried, I think it will be ok.


Scuba


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 28, 2008)

Well the beer is coming along nicely IMO. Very clear and has a nice beer/hop smell to it. Ill let it sit until Saturday to make sure fermentation is over then bottle .


Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Jan 28, 2008)

Are you adding the carbonation drops or the corn sugar or malt?


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 28, 2008)

The directions say to add sugar, crystallized I believe.
Scuba


----------



## laneygirl (Jan 28, 2008)

I would recommend that you boil 3 C of H2O with 1 C of dried malt extract for 15-20 minutes. Cool that and add it prior to bottling. It makes a huge difference in taste of beer since you're using malt and the corn sugar makes it more vinegary tasting.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.


Scuba


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 29, 2008)

This is my beer right now.















Scuba


----------



## Dean (Jan 29, 2008)

If you are going to use malt to bottle condition your beer, you'll need at least 1 or 2 extra weeks as I've found that malt takes a little longer to condition. However, the bubbles it creates seem smaller and head retention is better.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 2, 2008)

I just bottled the beer today. Iended up sticking to the directions that came with the kit and I just used sugar to sweeten the beer. I added 2 1/2 teaspoon of sugar per bottle. Now it is carbonating. 








Scuba*Edited by: Scubaman2151 *


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 5, 2008)

It says to let these bottles sit for a min of 7 days to let them carbonate. Well if I feel the bottle it seems to me that the carbonation isn't happening very fast. Is this due to the temp? They are currently 60* F, if I moved them to a warmer place would that speed up the carbonation?


Scuba


----------



## masta (Feb 5, 2008)

I have found the carbonation work best at 70-75* F due to the yeast used.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks. How worried should I be about the bottles popping?


Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Feb 5, 2008)

Those are Soda bottles right? They should be fine as long as the seals are good so as they dont leak out your pressure.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yep they are 1 liter sode bottles that came with the kit.


Scuba


----------



## admiral (Dec 29, 2009)

Scuba... How did this turn out?


----------

